
Schiff: Great recession coming as gold standard returns - k0t0n0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBzsQohVAWw
======
BubRoss
Peter Schiff is just another guy that makes these predictions for marketing,
then pretends he's a genius when on finally comes close.

He does this multiple times every week.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Much easier to assassinate the messenger than to argue a counterpoint.

~~~
BubRoss
A messenger is someone who tells something that has already happened. Peter
Schiff makes a hundred predictions like this a year, always with the time
frame a few months out. He is just trying to promote his all reserve bank and
his hold selling business.

If there was more to it maybe it would be worth taking seriously, but he is
being serious, just marketing and hoping to catch the ear of people who want
it to be true.

